# Ruido Electrico Causas y Soluciones



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Buenas amigos del foro, esta semana eh caído en cuenta de los grandes problemas que se presentan con el ruido eléctrico tanto en circuitos digitales como en analógicos, ni hablar de radio (no manejo prácticamente nada del tema). 

Calculo que todos nos hemos enfrentado con estos menesteres en algún momento y espero  cada uno haya encontrado una solución, que me gustaría aportemos para mejorar la calidad de nuestros aparatitos. 

Análisis del problema.  PRIMERA PARTE

Las fuentes generadoras de ruido  son inevitables y su efecto en equipos algunas veces son imposibles de eliminar, pero la posibilidad de mal funcionamiento se puede minimizar con la simple incorporación de algunos elementos pasivos, o en su defecto, considerar una reducción de influencias externas.

Veamos.

1)	Variaciones de la red eléctrica.

Por lo general el suministro de energía eléctrica es bastante estable, el problema 
viene cuando,  por ejemplo se conectan grandes motores, o una soldadora , etc
que pueden producir además de la baja de tensión, corrimientos en la FRECUENCIA.(Estos pueden causar si es una baja calentamientos en transformadores y armónicos de orden superior y cuando es alta por ejemplo puede afectar aparatos que toman señal para alguna base de tiempo.) 

A CONSIDERAR: 

Alimentado en la misma red  de artefactos de TUBOS FLUORECENTES , ya que estos al arrancar originan armónicos ( la mayoría de las veces impares) múltiplos de la fundamental. Estas interferencias son de gran amplitud y se transmiten por la red.

Motores eléctricos.

Los grandes motores eléctricos  monofasicos tienen la particularidad de presentar una carga altamente inductiva y de baja impedancia, que generan sobre impulso y pronunciadas bajas de tensión en el momento de su arranque.

Sobre tensiones

Cuando se aumentan considerablemente la corriente en equipos  de mediana o alta potencia. Si el fusible se quema por esta razón , se produce almacenamiento de energía en inductancias y transformadores del sistema, generándose picos elevados de tensión superiores a las nominales.  Pudiéndose perforar aislaciones de capacitores o dañar elementos activos, ya que sobrepasan las tensiones indicadas como máximos en diodos, reguladores ,etc.

Los circuitos son un generador de ruido para poder probar nuestros proyectos, y un filtro clasico para la entrada del transformador.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Siguiendo con la saga.

Condiciones climáticas:

Las protecciones contra este tipo de fallas, ajenas al equipo y a las instalaciones, resultan ser difíciles de implementar, ya que la potencia(energía )puesta en juego es enorme. Este fenomenito induce en los cables de alimentación, parásitos de altas frecuencias y picos de tensión muy elevados. No existe una protección eficaz que resuelva totalmente el grabe problema de las inducciones así generadas, solo podemos atenuarlas en parte colocando filtros, y si el costo del equipo lo aconseja se podrían incluir como prevención, DESCARGADORES GASEOSOS de calidad en combinación con FUSIBLES ULTRARAPIDOS.

FENOMENOS TRANSITORIOS.

 En muchas aplicaciones se utilizan componentes tales como microswitchs, reles, interruptores y contactores que poseen partes moviles y contactos para conmutar cargas, Es necesario prevenir que las laminas y los contactos no fallen por microsoldaduras o arcos. Esa accion se traduce en una serie de cierres y aperturas en  un breve lapso conocido como rebote de contactos y se producen una serie de respuestas transitorias conjuntamente con pequeños arcos. Lo que lleva a aumentar el valor resistivo de los contactos.que en principio es prácticamente cero. Ademas si la carga es inductiva (bobina), por el corte abrupto de la tension en sus bornes se produce una contra FME que genera arcos visibles en los contactos. En el caso de ser Transistores lo que comandan estos componentes este efecto puede dañarlos instantantaneamente.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Segunda parte 

Una fuente mas lejana de interferencias es la que proviene de la propia red electrica, con ruido superpuesto a la propia red electrica. La frecuencia de este puede variar entre 3 y 150 khz. Desgraciadamente esta banda de frecuencia es en la que trabajan los conmutadores de encendido, dispositivos de control de velocidad de motores, inductores de calor y lamparas fluorecentes, pudiendo influir en su funcionamiento, por lo tanto la utilizacion de filtros es indispensables en muchas circunstancias, independientemente de si el ruido suprimido es ineherente al sistema o no.

ACOPLAMIENTO PRINCIPAL:

Significa que la fuente del ruido es la fuente de red electrica[/b]


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 25, 2008)

Disculpen por tanto BLA BLA, pero hay que conocer al ENEMIGO

Sigamos

Las fuentes de ruido se acoplan dentro de una aplicacion debido al acoplamiento capasitivo e inductivo ( cuando estan juntos se denominan acoplamiento de IMPEDANCIA COMUN)

Por EJ: El acoplamiento capasitivo de un transformador principal, o el acoplamiento inductivo
            resultante de de cables paralelos o pistas de circuitos impresos.

El ruido resultante de estos acoplamiento es fasil de prevenir en la red, colocando un filtro adecuado en el punto de conexion de la aplicasion al cable de red.

   Las FLUCTUACIONES DE TENSION: se tratan de pequeñas variaciones en la tension debida a señales de pequeña amplitud, ante las cuales es muy dificil actuar. El unico remedio efectivo es el uso de REGULADORES y SISTEMAS DE ALIM. ININTERRUMPIDAS.

   La RED prioncipal  tiene una ipedancia finita, por lo que las variaciones de carga afectan las terminales de tension. No se incluyen las propias caidas de tension dentro de loas domicilios de cada usuario.

  DISTORCION DE FORMA DE ONDA: LA fuente de señal alterna se genra como una onda senoidal pura, pero la la impedancia reactiva de la red junto con el armonico de las corrientes consumidas por cargas no lineales provocan distorsion de amplitud.

 TRANSITORIOS : Las operaciones de conmutacion generan transitorios de unos  cientos de voltios como resultado de la interrupcion de un circuito inductivo. son del orden de los nanosegundos

 SUPERPOSICION DE SEÑALES DE RF: las señales de radio frecuencia superiores a 1GHZ se superponen por acoplamiento.

CORRIENTES EN MODO DIFERENCIAL Y COMUN.

LA corriente en modo comun fluye en la misma direccion  a lo largo de todos los cables.
Las perturbaciones por debajo de 500khz son generalmente de tipo diferencial, y por encima de modo comun.


----------



## 1274 (Oct 15, 2008)

Esta muy interesante el articulo se agradece.
He tenido un problema en una máquina con un variador de frecuencia en la cual se tiene una línea de 220 VAC monofásico donde se encuentran conectadas varias pesas digitales. Cuando el variador no funciona la lectura de las pesas es muy estable, pero cuando el varidor se alimenta las lecturas de las pesas se vuelven muy inestables, coloqué un filtro RC en la toma de la red de 220 VAC desde el tablero, mejoró bastante pero aun contínua un pequeño ruido.
¿Qué otros metodos se pueden incluir para evitar el problema?
Muchas Gracias
Ricardo.
Chile


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 25, 2009)

hola amigo, tengo un problema para eliminar las interferencias que genera una lavadora industrial, y esto me afenta al circuito de control que esta echo con PIC y relays, trabaja vien asta una parte del programa pero luego deja de funcionar por que un sobre voltaje afecta al microcontrolador 16f628a, y con esto todo el circuito de potencia como elimino esto. ya e colocado red esnuber a todos los contactos de los relays pero sige con el problema.
la tarjeta la diseñe yo y por eso me asalta la duda que algo le falta, una cosa mas la tarjeta funciona perfectamente mientras esta fuera de la lavadora, pero el problema empieza cuando la monto dentro de la lavadora.
como soluciono el problema, si me puedes ayudar. gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 26, 2009)

Muy bueno el tema Karapalida, Para evitar el ruido electrico, en cada tomacorriente pongo un par de condensadores de 0.47uF a 1000V, ademas tambien los pongo en los interruptores de las lamparas.


----------



## electrodan (Jul 26, 2009)

JOSE JAVIER BAEZ dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo, tengo un problema para eliminar las interferencias que genera una lavadora industrial, y esto me afenta al circuito de control que esta echo con PIC y relays, trabaja vien asta una parte del programa pero luego deja de funcionar por que un sobre voltaje afecta al microcontrolador 16f628a, y con esto todo el circuito de potencia como elimino esto. ya e colocado red esnuber a todos los contactos de los relays pero sige con el problema.
> la tarjeta la diseñe yo y por eso me asalta la duda que algo le falta, una cosa mas la tarjeta funciona perfectamente mientras esta fuera de la lavadora, pero el problema empieza cuando la monto dentro de la lavadora.
> como soluciono el problema, si me puedes ayudar. gracias.


Primero que nada, la etapa lógica se suele aislar de la de potencia por medio de unos opto aisladores, aunque en este caso no creo que ayude para nada (están los relés, y comentas que cuando la sacas funciona bien). Así que creo que el tema está en *blindar el circuito*, es decir protegerlo con algo metálico alrededor del conectado a masa por un solo punto. Yo sugeriría brindarlo, y luego conectarlo al chasis de la máquina, que supongo está conectada a tierra. Y por último, que creo debe ser lo que te solucionaría el problema, filtrar bien la alimentación del circuito. Pero yo no soy profesional, así que no se mucho sobre este tema.


----------



## JOSE JAVIER BAEZ (Jul 26, 2009)

gracias amigo, espero mas comentarios...

hoy me di cuenta que mientras la tarjeta no tiene conectado ninguna carga (o sea motores, electrovalvulas, etc.) funciona bien, el problema empieza cuando conecto todo, porque hasta con un motor conectado funciona bien... gracias.

para examinar con mayor detalles el tema, les dejo el siguiente enlace:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/interferencias-circuitos-digitales-13802/


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Nov 7, 2009)

Hola que tal, yo tengo unos problemas de ruido causados pro la F.A. de mi PC.
Tengo en la entrada de audio conectada una guitarra y cuando estoy tocando se oye en las bocinas un ruido de frecuencia contínua, si redusco la ganancia de la entrada, no reduce el ruido sino que cambia de frecuencia :! y además se oye el disco duro en las bocinas :-s. 

Mi FA es nueva de 450W, mis discos son SATA casi nuevos tmb, el ruido no es de mi guitarra, y luce algo así.

http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f68/EinSoldiatGott/espectro.png

Alguna idea de como cancelarlo?

Un Saludo


----------

